

C++11 in Qt 5 - Tsiolkovsky
http://woboq.com/blog/cpp11-in-qt5.html

======
zokier
Every time I touch Qt, it feels more like Java than C++. Both because it has
reimplemented _everything_ and abstracted the OS completely (write once, debug
everywhere). And the memory use patterns seem similar too, Qt feels very lax
on how memory is used, and seems to prefer heap allocations a lot.

Those are just superficial impressions, but while Qt is terrific GUI toolkit
and set of libraries, the all-encompassing framework style doesn't fit to me.

~~~
asdkl234890
_Every time I touch Qt, it feels more like Java than C++_

I just wish they something as powerful as the GridBagLayout. No, QGridLayout
is not it.

------
rpwilcox
QT's move to modern C++ standards gives the "which cross-platform C++
framework should I use to create my app" another data point.

Want to use the latest C++ features? QT has your back. Not a fan of modern
C++? wxWidgets has your back.

~~~
icefox
Sounds like you didn't read the article. For example rather than using
'override' if you use the Q_DECL_OVERRIDE macro it will spit out 'override'
when you want to compile with C++11 and when you don't it does nothing. Not a
fan of modern C++ or can't use C++11 for some project, but you can for others?
Qt has your back while from your tone wxWidgets forces you to not use the new
C++11 features.

~~~
rpwilcox
My point was that QT has adopted the new ideas from C++ (like the new override
operator), where as wxWidgets (last time I looked, a few years ago) has barely
moved to using the STL for containers.

wxWidgets is a much more conservative framework, where QT seems to embrace the
new stuff (and provide backwards compatible hooks where possible).

Of course, you could use different C++ styles and ignore "what you don't like"
from either framework, but there's a little impedance mismatch.

------
ajasmin
I haven't looked at Qt in a long while. Do they still have the MOC?

~~~
pkmays
Yes, Qt still uses moc. I leave it up to you to decide if that's a good thing
or a bad thing.

~~~
ajasmin
I certainly don't think it's a bad thing. Seems like without a MOC the
programmer would have to write more code or file all that meta data in a
separate file. So it's all good.

I was just curious since I haven't touched Qt in years and this post implies
it is moving toward more _standard_ C++.

